# Naruto 681 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 11, 2014)

Predicting is the goal.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 11, 2014)

so eager to do this eh


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

Kaguya whoops naruto and sasuke.


----------



## plot1st (Jun 11, 2014)

a battle through dimensions. Kaguya hasn't done a villainous monologue yet, so maybe that.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke vs Kaguya continues.
I can see some new feats from both sides.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 11, 2014)

*Chapter 681 Prediction*:   Kaguya's Technique

Kaguya Dodges Sasuke's attack thanks to the Byakugan and then counters by hurling Sasuke at Naruto, then begins summoning a powerful chakra technique.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Jun 11, 2014)

Flashbacks...it was hinted at with the Hagoromo panel...


----------



## Trojan (Jun 11, 2014)

I really hope Kishi does not go the same way he did against Obito!

like
1- Chapter just to trap the SA, and gets ready to fire off the 4 TBBs.
2- another chapter just to get them out and explain it.

1- chapter to come up with a plan to hit him with the FRS + Enton.
2- another chapter to explain why it's useless!

now apparently it's the same with Kaguya! 
but I hope that would change because so far the last 2 chapters were really boring!

as for the next chapter, hopefully the Hokages will arrive there


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 681 Prediction*:   Kaguya's Technique
> 
> Kaguya Dodges Sasuke's attack thanks to the Byakugan and then counters by hurling Sasuke at Naruto, then begins summoning a powerful chakra technique.



i think she tanks his attack to be honest.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 11, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think she tanks his attack to be honest.



Hopefully in a similar fashion to this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2014)

Fighting. 

Naruto, Sasuke and Kaguya show off.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully some action and a little Kaguya backstory


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2014)

I predict Tobirama will bring the rain on Kaguya's ass.
[YOUTUBE]LiQazjMVBMI[/YOUTUBE]

Just imagine those as water bullets.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

We see who tobirama is sensing if it is kagura or someone else


----------



## eurytus (Jun 11, 2014)

the fight is boring, can she just tell us why she wants a army


----------



## Lurko (Jun 11, 2014)

Hopefully less team seven drama and more action.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 11, 2014)

The fight is boring. 

Hoping for Hashirama awesomness next chapter.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 11, 2014)

*Naruto 681 Prediction
The other side*

_Sasuke clashes with Kaguya but is sent flying back by a wave of force into the side of the volcano_

Sasuke: *Dammit, fast...and strong*
Kakashi: !?..
Kakashi: Those attacks, they resemble Gai's Night elephant...
Kakashi: *Could she have all limiters opened and still be alive? How strong is she..*
_Naruto is floating infront of Kaguya while Sasuke is standing on the volcano with Susano behind her_
Kaguya: It's been a long time since someone has dared to attack me from my blind spot, you spoke my name, you should know who you're dealing with.
Sasuke: Doesn't matter, I'm putting you down.
Naruto: Hold on Sasuke...
Kaguya: ...
Naruto: Where the hell are we.
Sasuke looks around, there's nothing but lava.
----------------
_Scene changes to Tobirama and Hiruzen standing near each other_
Hiruzen: You felt it as well?
Tobirama: Yes, waiting for the others.
_Hashirama lands near them_
Hashirama: Whats happening? Is Madara defeated?
_Minato teleports next to Tobirama_
Tobirama: Good, fourth, do you feel this?
Minato: ! yeah...it's like...hiraishin...
Hashirama: What do you mean?
Tobirama: When we use Hiraishin, we can move to objects with tags, small tags with small amounts of our chakra that can be  felt anywhere. Right now, we feel that as well, but it's on a huge scale.
Hiruzen: You said your chakra though, if you didn't do this..then who did.
Tobirama: Don't know, but whoever it is, it's not letting me or the fourth get there.
Minato: I marked both Naruto and Obito, yet I can't seem to jump to them.
Hashirama: So then wherever they jumped to..
Tobirama: Yeah..they're here...just.. not here with us.
---------------------------------
Kaguya: I'm surprised the body was able to notice before the eyes, just like Hagoromo, you're a curious one.
Naruto: ....
Sasuke: Answer him.
Kaguya: We're still on earth, just the other side.
Kakashi: Other side?
Kaguya: It appears Hagaromo never mentioned this place, I'll educate you all a bit before I end your lives.
Naruto/Sasuke:...
--------------
Flashback
--------------
We see Kaguya, she has black hair, normal eyes and normal clothing. 
Kaguya: Many years ago, being married to a warrior, or what you may call "Samurai" was the best life choice a woman could make due to the endless wars. My family was poor, but I was rich, rich with beauty that got the heart of the chief of the samurai.
----
_We see Kaguya and her husband walk down a hallway as guards bow down_
Husband: From this point on, you shall be known as Princess Kaguya, anyone who says otherwise, you come to me got it?
Kaguya: Ye-yes.
Husband: This castle is yours as well, you may go anywhere you wish...except for this room.
Kaguya: ?
Husband: Whatever you do, do not enter here, that's an order.
Kaguya: Of course, Lord Ootsutsuki.
Husband: Please, call me Jashin.
-----
Kaguya: After a year, I was expecting to give birth to two twin boys, this was supposed to be a great moment for us however, one night, a raid of enemy samurai attacked our castle at night.
Naruto: ...
-------
_Kaguya near a guard_
Kaguya: What's going on!?
Guard: Princess Kaguya, go find some place safe, it's not safe here!
Kaguya: Where's my husband?
Guard: At front, please--
_Guard gets impaled by spear_
Kaguya: !!?
Enemy Samurai: There she is..
_Kaguya starts to run away but comes to the one door in the far back._
_Kaguya remembers what Jashin said but enters anyway for the safety of her children.
It's pitch black_
Enemy Samurai: Come out come out wherever you are...
Kaguya: *Please...someone..help...I wish I could...see*
_Behind her a tree starts to light up, giving light_
_Kaguya looks at it and her eyes start to turn white_
_Enemy Samurai break the door down and charges towards Kaguya_
Kaguya: GET BACK!!
_Kaguya releases an open air palm stike that blows up the entire samurai_
_Kaguya collapses_
Kaguya: I feel....weak..
????: Eat the fruit, you need energy, this will restore yourself...
Kaguya: Who....
????: Hurry...or do you want your unborn children to die.
_Kaguya without hesitation grabs the fruit and bites it_
Kaguya's black robe and hair become white and grows horns.
Guard: Princess Kaguya, are you all --
_Kaguya is there floating with the blown up enemy samurai underneath her.
Jashin walks in in shock_
Jashin: !?? This is...
Kaguya: It's me...
Jashin: This is a demon!  From the tree, kill it!
_The samurai are hesitant but attack anyway_
Kaguya: You.....STAY BACK!
Kaguya blasts the samurai with lightning, leaving only Jashin there.
Jashin: Get back witch!
Kaguya: you disgust me....can't even recognize your own wife...do you know how that feels...
Jashin gets backed into a corner
Kaguya: I'll make sure no one recognizes you, ever again. 
-------------
Back to reality
-------------
Sasuke: So you killed him?
Kaguya: No, I sent him here, for all eternity.
Sasuke: Here?
Kaguya: Yes, Limbo.
Naruto: I knew it...we each give off the same presence as Madara's shadows.
Kaguya: Enough talk, I'll finish off all you filthy humans who look at me as a monster, and create a new line of humans who know nothing about chakra or violence, and what better way to do it with the one who started it.
*End panel shows the death god, jashin, appearing behind Naruto who looks shocked*
*Chapter end*


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2014)

eurytus said:


> the fight is boring, can she just tell us why she wants a army



Yeah, hurry up and explain this army shit already..

Kills team 7>>continue building army>>>????>>>profit


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 11, 2014)

Such a shitty chapter doesn't bode well for the next. KishiT is really back at the drawing board isn't it? He set things up well for Madara but this Kaguya asspull sure is pissing many readers off


----------



## Revolution (Jun 11, 2014)

more awesomeness just like this previous chapter


----------



## Xeros (Jun 11, 2014)

Kakashi will take off his mask  to reveal his face, after that Kaguya will be defeated from his handsomeness


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 11, 2014)

I predict the plot finally moves !


----------



## RBL (Jun 11, 2014)

i think that neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## Mateush (Jun 11, 2014)

I predict Sakura will be near death and meet Hamura for power-up.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2014)

more fighting and the kages reach where they are heading to


----------



## Shattering (Jun 11, 2014)

I think Kaguya will use her own Susano'o against Sasuke just like she used her own chakra arms against Naruto, someone will rescue Obito and then swap to the Kages with some insight about what they will/could do.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 11, 2014)

No preview?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 12, 2014)

The preview is always full of stating the obvious.

Hardly significant imo.


----------



## the real anti christ (Jun 12, 2014)

I predict Naruto falls in the Lava (possible saving someone) and every one is in shock, cliff hanger. Next chapter it is revealed he is unharmed. 

You heard it here first folks, God like nardo incoming.


----------



## Source (Jun 13, 2014)

Kaguya effortlessly stops Sasuke's attack. She shows off some of her powers.

Possibly a bit of information about the dimension the fight is taking place in.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 13, 2014)

The place is just somewhere else away from the tree


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 13, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> The place is just somewhere else away from the tree



I'm hoping that Kishi pulls a next level plot twist with the dimension.  Maybe, after defeating the Juubi Hagoromo and Hamura split the world into two dimensions, each taking half of the world's population and half of the Juubi into each dimension.  Making it more difficult for the Juubi/Kaguya to come back with full power, and explaining why Hamura is not known to the regular Narutoverse.


----------



## Meliwen (Jun 13, 2014)

One of the hokages find the Sage's tools. Perhaps they need to fight black Zetsu and spiral Zetsu for it. Sasuke's attack fails since Kaguya's Byakugan has no blind spot. Kakashi notices something about Kaguya, or gets the beginning of some plan. Fight moves to the side of the volcano so they don't have to constantly stay aloft, or at least Naruto will find a place to put Kakashi and Sakura. Somehow Obito is brought with them so he's no longer just hanging around above a lake of lava either. And it would be nice to get confirmation of where they are, so I hope that happens somehow too.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 13, 2014)

I get the feeling Hashirama is going to be needed, or is going to try, to reverse the World of Trees.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Jun 14, 2014)

More Tobirama badassery please
Just kill Sakura already
Orochimaru breaks free kills Kaguya
Orochimaru the final villian finally arrives
The plot actually moves


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i think that neji is going to revive next chapter.



And I think you have lost your mind. 


Rinne Tensei is saved for the end of the war.


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2014)

No preview for Naruto.


----------



## Jason Brody (Jun 14, 2014)

Hamura definitely explored in the next few chapters.

Kaguya counters Sasuke's attack with her own susanoo. Kakashi and Sakura continue their pity party and lament how useless they are in the current battle. Obito's still chillin' like a villain on that wall.

Tenten wakes up and uses the sage's tools to save the universe.


----------



## Hasan (Jun 14, 2014)

I predict a re-hash of this sooner or later. . .


Link (If image is not working)​
Kaguya-chan's beautiful hair, cut down by Raikiri. Since Rikudō-suke accompanies Rikudō-ruto, we will have fodder-kashi's Kage Bunshin saving him.


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 14, 2014)

The hokages arrive?


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2014)

Kaguya solo.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2014)

The second hokage finds RS tools and takes them with him.


----------



## Maracunator (Jun 14, 2014)

Chapter starts with Sasuke's surprise attack failing to a defense Kaguya put around herself, for her having seen the attack coming with her near-360 degree vision.

Cue a mini-flashback in which Naruto recalls that trait of the Byakugan from his fight against Neji, and both him and Sasuke change the strategy to attacking Kaguya from every angle to create an opening.

Kage Bunshin takes Kakashi, Sakura and Obito to the castle located at the volcano, after KB poofs away Kakashi remembers Obito using the Kamui as a means to store weapons and tells Sakura to tend to Obito while he searches in the castle.

Chapter ends with a barrage of attacks made by Naruto and Sasuek gettign repelled, but Sasuke noticing that one of them that went mostly behind her got closer than others and suspects the blind spot's existence.


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2014)

Sasuke's right eye becomes a Byakugan. Blink laughs at Klue for the lack of a second Rinnegan. Klue laughs at Blink for his final hope for Sharingan supremacy has come to a sudden end.

Klue always wins. :ignoramus


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 14, 2014)

Kaguya takes sasuke's attack and just stares with a face like 

She then proceeds to rape with more attacks...she should probably warp away from this lava area soon seeing as the good guys adapted to it.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 15, 2014)

Sasuke's arrogance is going to get the best of him (unfortunately it will be Kaguya instead of Sakura and Kakashi)


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 15, 2014)

wow, now you hate sasuke...congratz


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 15, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke die, Kakashi too, Hokages get soloed, Tobirama soul transfer Obito, he wakes up and goes berserk mode, unlock S/T Susanoo, 40 chapters of ape shit, kill Kaguya, RT everyone. Outlive Narutoverse.

End.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 15, 2014)

Semi-Joking prediction

The tool called Obito.

Sasuke attack Kaguya.  She's unaffected and Susanoo's sword just breaks.

Kaguya:  I'm disappointed in you Indra and Asura.  Your father went through all the trouble of giving you that power and you're still this weak.  It's like you haven't improved at all.  Now disappear.  She raises her and and a huge wave of lava comes is their direction.

Sasuke:  Naruto! fly over it!

Naruto: But... Kakashi-Sensei and Sakura-Chan!

Sasuke: scoffs.  If I let those two die my teamwork with Naruto will be affected, and we'll lose. Sasuke teleports to Kakashi and Sakura, and them teleports them over the wave.

Naruto:  Wow Sasuke you're awesome! You saved them.

Sasuke:  Be quiet Naruto, and Come over here.  Give Sakura and Kakashi some of your chakra.

Naruto: Ok.  high fives Kakashi and Sakura.

Kakashi:  Wow! this Chakra is insane.  I feel impossibly powerful.

Sasuke:  Good, those two should be able to float like you now.  Sasuke then remembers when Naruto regrew Kakashi's eye.  So if he can do that much I can at least do this.  Sasuke puts his moon mark over each of Kakashi's eyes.

Kakashi:  Opens his eye's to find each of Obito's eyes in his head.  What in the world did you do Sasuke.

Sasuke:  I transferred the power of Obito's eyes to you.  It looks like that loser can be useful after all.  Now, just use that guy's power to protect yourself and Sakura.  If Naruto wastes any more time on you, we'll all die.

Kakashi:  I understand, activates Obito's new Susanoo.

Switch Scenes to the the real world.

Hashirama:  Stumbles upon the scroll left by ten ten.  Hmm, it seems like something very powerful in in here. Tobirama jumps beside him.

Tobirama:  don't worry about that now, we need to find where madara and the others went.  Hiruzen and Minato join the scene.   Oh, fourth,  It seem's like your arms have regenerated.

Minato:  Yeah, it seems like they came back after Madara's Chakra disappeared.  But don't worry about that now.  I marked Obito with my hiraishin tag, so I can still feel him.  It seems like Naruto and the other are wherever he is.

Tobirama:  Yeah, you're right.  However, it feels like something crazy is going on over there.

Hashirama:  Well I've never been one to back down from a challenge let's go immediately.

Hiruzen:  Yeah, those kids probably can't do anything without us.

Minato:  Understood, let's good.  He uses Hiraishin to take them to the cave where Obito is.

Tobirama:  Lava what is this?!

Hashirama:  Ha ha ha.  This is nothing.  World of Steel Trees.  A grove of enormous trees grow from the lava from them to stand on.

Hiruzen:  Wow, the first is ridiculous as always I see.

Tobirama:  Well, at least this proves that that loser Obito can still be useful.

End.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 15, 2014)

> Hiruzen: Yeah, those kids probably can't do anything without us.



O.k, this was fanny.  
despite the huge gap in power.


----------



## takL (Jun 15, 2014)

Hussain said:


> fanny
> the huge gap



dont be so naughty hussain....


----------



## Mariko (Jun 15, 2014)

lain2501 said:


> The hokages arrive?





ℜai said:


> Kaguya solo.



The hokages solo Kaguya!


----------



## rac585 (Jun 15, 2014)

predictions: 
-minato arrives, loses legs
-sakura looks worried
-kakashi stares blankly



takL said:


> dont be so naughty hussain....



oh you.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 15, 2014)

My prediction. Sasuke does something, and his sneak attack was more than what most think it is. He does something with his tatoo or Rinnegan, and Kaguya has a moment in which she sees Hagoromo with the moon tat. Or Hamura, if Kishi wants to make Sasuke parallel with him. That, or a Kaguya flashback.



Invcitusmaster said:


> wow, now you hate sasuke...congratz



She hates him because she's not a blind fangirl and actually judges his character for what it is?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 15, 2014)

- Kaguya owning Sasuke and his Susanoo
- WTF moment on how do we beat her... she is so powerful 
- Sakura and Kakashi dialogue 
- Edo Hokages
- Kaguya brags with a story


God I hope we see a new move or something cuz I feel a new set up chapter.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasuke's Rinnegan is terrible so far.

Hopefully he achieved something more than ANOTHER Susanoo 
I feel Kishi's creativity with other Jutsu has died already. It's all the same thing over and over.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is terrible so far.
> 
> Hopefully he achieved something more than ANOTHER Susanoo
> I feel Kishi's creativity with other Jutsu has died already. It's all the same thing over and over.



Kishi can't deliver on the hype he creates to save his life.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 16, 2014)

at the end of the chapter we may get a flashback from Kaguya.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is terrible so far.
> 
> Hopefully he achieved something more than ANOTHER Susanoo
> I feel Kishi's creativity with other Jutsu has died already. It's all the same thing over and over.



S/T ninjutsu, monica.


----------



## kzk (Jun 16, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan is terrible so far.
> 
> Hopefully he achieved something more than ANOTHER Susanoo
> I feel Kishi's creativity with other Jutsu has died already. It's all the same thing over and over.



Well, other than bringing people back to life, which he has apparently already forgotten he can do, Naruto only got new Rasengan variants, so flying Susanoo is probably about all that Sasuke is going to get.


----------



## Klue (Jun 16, 2014)

kzk said:


> Well, other than bringing people back to life, which he has apparently already forgotten he can do, Naruto only got new Rasengan variants, so flying Susanoo is probably about all that Sasuke is going to get.



Naruto can also fly and use Gudōdama.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 16, 2014)

Chapter 681: Hades

Smoke clears and Kaguya remain unscatched. Susanoo's blade was broken.
Sasuke: Wtf is she?
Naruto: Lets get out of here first:
Kaguya: Good speed, But jutsu

Sasuke saw Kaguya's ability using byakugan, a shield that protects Kaguya from all angles like a Limbo. Naruto pulls Sasuke out as Susanoo follows.

Scemce shifts to Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto clone.
Sakura: where are we?
Kakashi: another place probably
Naruto Clone: We are on a dimensional place like Kamui

Naruto and Sasuke arrives.
Sasuke: You can fly
Naruto: i really am.
Sakura: What now?
Kakashi: Sasuke.....?
Sasuke: we figure where we are and kill her before its too late.
Naruto: Damn! I remember the tree and the zetsus.

Kaguya Blows the entire volcano but leaves the tiny pagoda like house.
Kaguya: welcome to Hades, my home for 1000 years.

Kaguya flashback on how she was sealed by Hago and Hamura and how she created BZ.

Kaguya uses Summoning jutsus and summoned Tailed beast like creatures and attacks T7.

Kakashi! Here they come!
naruto: Tajuu Kage Bunshin no jutsu.
Sasuke: Chibaku Tensie!

Total chaos, Kakashi and Sakura stand in awe.

Kaguya: stubborn brats...Try this

Kaguya Creates 6 clones from her smooth hair:
Kaguya: Chakra is mine...

Chapter ends as Kaguya's clones shocks Naruto and Sasuke for tier speed and appears in front of Kakashi and Sakura while a Kamui dimension seems to Effect..

Obito!

Obito: Am I too late?


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 16, 2014)

kzk said:


> Well, other than bringing people back to life, which he has apparently already forgotten he can do, Naruto only got new Rasengan variants, so flying Susanoo is probably about all that Sasuke is going to get.



i think both Naruto and Sasuke will have other abilities.it's just that they aren't shown yet.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 16, 2014)

Wonder if some of Naruto's tenketsus were sealed after taking that shot from Kaguya, she had her Byakugan activated after all.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 16, 2014)

Naruto uses another element/trick with the bijuu's power.
Kaguya easily repeal's Susanoo.
Kakashi and Sakura form a plan.
Hashirama and Hiruzen vs SZ
Minato and Tobirama find a way into Kaguya world.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 16, 2014)

Ugh better not be another transitional chapter and I hope that we get too see Hamura soon but I doubt it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 16, 2014)

chapter title: the three lost brothers

kaguya tells the story of the 3 other brothers of indra and ashura who's entire history was erased from existence due to being taken over by the forbidden arts. one of orochimaru's hidden snakes starts to form into a new figure, orochimaru switched bodies with one of his snakes before the tree got him and he returns to his hidden mask aile. He pulls out the mask beside the death god and does a seal. 3 dark chakras shoot out and fly in different directions. The hidden sons of the sage happened to have been reincarnated but their power was sealed.

Kakashi and gaara suddenly get a huge surge of chakra that fills their body, gaara breaks out of mugen tsukiyomi and kakashi can somehow stand on the lava unaffected. They were the 2 hidden brothers.

The last chakra condenses and to sasuke's surprise it shoots right into his non rinnegan eye. Sasuke says he can tell this power is not rightfully his, this is Itachi's.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasuke's tenketsu was hit, he was immobilize for a short time


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 16, 2014)

True Power 681

Chapter opens up with Sasuke slamming his sword against what appears to be a barrier. Sasuke is surprised as he recognizes the barrier formation. It highly resembles the Yata mirror. The mirror gets a scratch from the susano-o Blade as it snaps it two.

Kaguya tell them it useless to oppose her. That not only all chakra belongs to Kaguya but as well as all technique and ability.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2014)

Prediction/Fanfic

*Sasuke attacks Kaguya, but is blown away by an invisible force

Naruto, "That's Neji's Kaiten!"
Sasuke, "This is well beyond Neji, be careful Naruto the rotation is beginning"

*Kaguya's Kaiten begins to suck everything around her including the Lava into her Kaiten

Kakashi, "Ugh...this force is incredible"
*Naruto clone is flying in the opposite direction carrying Kakashi and Sakura
Naruto Clone, "Shit I can't hold out against this for long, do something about it other me"

*Sasuke Fires a Enton Arrow at Kaiten and the Kaiten turns into a blazing inferno

Naruto, "eh...Sasuke you just made it worse"
Sasuke, "Shut up and just focus on defense....this is a good setting"
Yonbi, "Summon me out Naruto!"

*Naruto forms a Yonbi Aura around him and Sasuke

Yonbi, "With me out the Lava won't hurt us, but I'm not so sure about those black-flames"
Naruto, "I knew it Sasuke messed up"

*Rain drops begin to fall

Sasuke, "Fade away with Thunder"

*Sasuke drops his hand a massive Black Kirin descends from the sky and smashes into Kaguya pushing her bellow the ocean of Lava and exploding

Naruto, "How did you do that?"
Sasuke, "In terms you'll understand the heat of my flames and the enviroment was enough to create lighting"
Naruto, "So that's what it was, but why only use that now"
Sasuke, "In truth controlling a natural phenomena like lightning is only something I can do with Senjutsu chakra, after loosing CS I couldn't do it, until I got Senjutsu chakra from Hagoromo" "though that also increased the power"

*The Lava explodes and Kaguya emerges

Sasuke, "Not even a scratch"
Kaguya, "Pathetic..."

*Kaguya calls down hundreds of bolts of lighting and the entire area shakes

Naruto, "Haha...she's like way better than you"

*All the bolts of lighting converge on Naruto and Sasuke

Shukaku, "Now it's my turn"
Naruto, "So you can also use wind-chakra, let's go!"

*Shukaku Aura comes out and massive amount of wind chakra is released from Naruto as the lighting bolts hit, shielding him and Sasuke. The smoke clears and the aura is gone.

Naruto, "pant..pant...thanks Shukaku you rest....."

*Kaguya appears an in-front of Naruto and stabs her two fingers into his chest

*Sasuke grabs Kaguya with Susano'o and starts crushing her

Kaguya, "You intentionally let your friend take to blow to get the drop on me....how pointless"

*Sasuke's Susano'o suddenly dissipates

Sasuke, "My Tenketsu, but she didn't touch me at all"

*Both Start falling into the Lava

*Suddenly Hair Grabs Naruto and a Susano'o arm grabs Sasuke

????- 1, "It seems you won't let me have any peace huh Sasuke"
???? - 2, "Here I thought my days of writing we're done"
???? 3, "I never thought I'd have to save you Sasuke"

* ????-3 places his fingers on Naruto's chest and taps Sasuke in various places

????-3, "She closed you Tenketsu's, but i've used my technique to release them, Naruto and you should be fine now"

* Naruto opens his eyes slowly to reveal the figures of Neji, Itachi, and Jiraiya standing there

Naruto, "Ero-Sennin and Neji"
Naruto, "Your like alive and how are you like standing on Lava""
Jiraiya, "Unfortunately it's more like your dead haha"
Naruto, "No way and this is terrible"

Sasuke, "Calm down Naruto can't you see Kakashi and Sakura are right over there"

*White Fang is holding them up

Sasuke, "What exactly is going on nisan?"
Itachi, "I'm not sure myself, but it seems that women transported you to the realm of the dead"
Itachi, "Look around"

Suddenly Sasuke and Naruto are surrounded by tons of deceased characters from the series

End of Chapter
Next Week, Counter Attack and what of the Hokages.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> True Power 681
> 
> Chapter opens up with Sasuke slamming his sword against what appears to be a barrier. Sasuke is surprised as he recognizes the barrier formation. It highly resembles the Yata mirror. The mirror gets a scratch from the susano-o Blade as it snaps it two.
> 
> Kaguya tell them her _defense is nothing compared to itachi's yata's mirror_ and says it useless to oppose her. That not only all chakra belongs to Kaguya but as well as all technique and ability.



*fixed, this is kishi we're talking about, he'd make this happen


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2014)

Turrin said:


> * Naruto opens his eyes slowly to reveal the figures of Neji, *Itachi*, and Jiraiya standing there
> 
> Naruto, "Ero-Sennin and Neji"
> Naruto, "Your like alive and how are you like standing on Lava""
> ...



What about


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasuke lost his sealing ability due to the Byakugan pin strike.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

i wonder how fast sasuke will get owned? 

will his susano'o sword break?

will he use a genjutsu to stun her for a few seconds? 

will he be saved by someone?

will he use ST? 

because he sucks on so many levels in his abilities.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 17, 2014)

Since Kaguya took i'm losing interest in the story fast. Who knows what will happen next but I felt Madara deserved a better defeat/ending, he may not have been the best villain (personality and such) but he was established as a character and I just wanted to see how far he would have gotten before being defeated in the end. (And maybe a clash of ideology and words, although this time more with Sasuke, as well)

I'm sure Kaguya will be developed more but at the moment she feels as just an empty and more overpowered version of Madara. Sure, there's fighting and action but I'm missing the tension, something that for me personally was definitely there when they were still up against Madara.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 17, 2014)

probably just another chapter of Kaguya being used as plot device for some Team 7 drama


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy be baiting. 

*Plays with hook*

...Nahh. 


But honestly, I don't expect anything Naruto and Sasuke do together to be especially effective.

They represent Ashura and Indra, that's two tiers below the enemy's.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

I _predict _Prime hiruzen

this is all i need to see for this chapter.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2014)

I want Minato and Hiruzen to arrive to the other side. -___-
if kishi is going to let the Senju bros to go there as well (most certainly lol) 
one more Tobirama wank would be nice as well, such as
"Fourth, I can't teleport to other dimension with FTG, you're the only one who can teleport us to there"
or something along those lines. U_U


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Addy be baiting.
> 
> *Plays with hook*
> 
> ...


just wait until it is revealed  that itachi is the reincarnation  of the rabbit  king


----------



## lathia (Jun 17, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I want Minato and Hiruzen to arrive to the other side. -___-
> if kishi is going to let the Senju bros to go there as well (most certainly lol)
> one more Tobirama wank would be nice as well, such as
> "Fourth, I can't teleport to other dimension with FTG, you're the only one who can teleport us to there"
> or something along those lines. U_U



Why would you want to keep kicking poor Tobirama? At this point, it's pretty much canon that he idolizes Minato. 

On topic. I expect Kaguya being "forced" to move back to the regular dimension. Then the Hokages will just be support.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

*how will sasuke be trolled?*

one page before  kaguya breaks his susano'o sword? 

an entire  chapter  of "is she dead?"?. 

or naruto  saves him?


----------



## Itachі (Jun 17, 2014)

I think Naruto or Kakashi will save him, why do you assume that he'll be trolled?


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Why would you want to keep kicking poor Tobirama? At this point, it's pretty much canon that he idolizes Minato.
> 
> On topic. I expect Kaguya being "forced" to move back to the regular dimension. Then the Hokages will just be support.


I guess that's what the "father and son are both morons" thing was all about.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

in the end only Kaguya is gonna be trolled lol

sucks to be a villain.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Addy be baiting.
> 
> *Plays with hook*
> 
> ...



Holy shit dude that crack must be passed away......
Who do you think will go head to head with kaguya ?

Also we know her weakness the marks on Naruto and Sasuke make her horny and all ( this is why she stop using her hair to suck their chakra )


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> one page before  kaguya breaks his susano'o sword?
> or naruto  saves him?



Naruto can't save his sword though.


----------



## lathia (Jun 17, 2014)

Euraj said:


> I guess that's what the "father and son are both morons" thing was all about.



Sure, if you take it out of context and ignore the fact that it was with regards to Minato's jutsu naming, and not his performance in the war like everyone believes. Then again, people believe Kaguya = Black Zetsu when in fact that's not the case, per the manga. Never forget who hyped who. Minato didn't hype Tobirama.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 17, 2014)

A slash and a stab, sword will be broken by perfect Byakugan defense


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Sure, if you take it out of context and ignore the fact that it was with regards to Minato's jutsu naming, and not his performance in the war like everyone believes. Then again, people believe Kaguya = Black Zetsu when in fact that's not the case, per the manga. Never forget who hyped who. Minato didn't hype Tobirama.


Except Naruto never thought of any jutsu names that Tobirama didn't like. He was calling them morons because he felt their attitudes were ridiculous. His praises were objective observations. He is a shrewd man that focuses on the facts and ignores emotionalism. For example, he recognized the instability of Madara notwithstanding Hashirama's desires. 

He doesn't idolize anyone. Least of all someone he flat out called a moron.


----------



## eurytus (Jun 17, 2014)

Minato also hypes Sakura LOL


----------



## lathia (Jun 17, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Except Naruto never thought of any jutsu names that Tobirama didn't like. He was calling them morons because he felt their attitudes were ridiculous. His praises were objective observations. He is a shrewd man that focuses on the facts and ignores emotionalism. For example, he recognized the instability of Madara notwithstanding Hashirama's desires.
> 
> He doesn't idolize anyone. Least of all someone he flat out called a moron.



Seems like the panel context just flew over your head. Naruto was called a moron for acting as one just after Minato refilled his chakra and for acting without thinking (lack of Senjutsu attacks). Minato was called a "moron" for coming up with ridiculous names during a serious battle. 

Like I said, it had nothing to do with battle performance. If anything, Tobirama looks like a total douche. He acts "serious" yet under-performs when compare to Minato? That's not really much to hold on to. He idolizes Naruto and Minato for their performance despite their attitude. You can't deny that.

*@Eurytus*: That Kushina resemblance. You got to hype the girl that looks like your wife!


----------



## Trojan (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Why would you want to keep kicking poor Tobirama? At this point, it's pretty much canon that he idolizes Minato.
> 
> On topic. I expect Kaguya being "forced" to move back to the regular dimension. Then the Hokages will just be support.



I know a lot of his fans denying everything he said, so a reminder after a while is always welcomed. 

in addition, it will add some difference in their FTG as a lot of people think they are exactly the same. U_U

- I don't think they can force her to do anything, as I don't expect Sasuke's attack to work. Minato stated that he will go to where Naruto is, and the whole point of Obito being teleported there is because he has the FTG seal on him, which makes him their ticket to teleport to that place.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until it is revealed  that itachi is the reincarnation  of the rabbit  king



So what you're trying to tell me is... Sasuke's eyes have the power to solo Kaguya? 

I like the way you think. 



The Faceless Man said:


> Holy shit dude that crack must be passed away......
> Who do you think will go head to head with kaguya ?
> 
> Also we know her weakness the marks on Naruto and Sasuke make her horny and all ( this is why she stop using her hair to suck their chakra )



That's the most realistic scenario where I can imagine her defeat. 

Not through offensive power alone, but a sealing jutsu from their husbando tattoos.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Seems like the panel context just flew over your head. Naruto was called a moron for acting as one just after Minato refilled his chakra and for acting without thinking (lack of Senjutsu attacks). Minato was called a "moron" for coming up with ridiculous names during a serious battle.
> 
> Like I said, it had nothing to do with battle performance. If anything, Tobirama looks like a total douche. He acts "serious" yet under-performs when compare to Minato? That's not really much to hold on to. He idolizes Naruto and Minato for their performance despite their attitude. You can't deny that.
> 
> *@Eurytus*: That Kushina resemblance. You got to hype the girl that looks like your wife!



He idolizes them? Are you being serious?

*Edit*: Wait, don't answer that. I forgot who you were for a second.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Seems like the panel context just flew over your head. Naruto was called a moron for acting as one just after Minato refilled his chakra and for acting without thinking (lack of Senjutsu attacks). Minato was called a "moron" for coming up with ridiculous names during a serious battle.
> 
> Like I said, it had nothing to do with battle performance. If anything, Tobirama looks like a total douche. He acts "serious" yet under-performs when compare to Minato? That's not really much to hold on to. He idolizes Naruto and Minato for their performance despite their attitude. You can't deny that.


Actually, it's pretty easy to deny since it doesn't exist. You don't name-call people you idolize. I doubt you even know what the word means, so I'd recommend you'd give it a look up in the dictionary, but if you that's too hard to grasp doing as well, here you go: 




Tobirama has blind adoration, though he calls him a moron. He views him as a god, even though he icily reminded his son that the man's signature jutsu were taken from his own arsenal. Yeah, no. Roll up the Minato blinders. Tobirama isn't too much a douche, as he is very factual, objective and astute. You could look to him as an example.


----------



## lathia (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah Klue. Pull up a dictionary. Words have... different meanings, you know. :ignoramus



> idolize or idolise  (ˈaɪdəˌlaɪz)
> 
> — vb
> 1.	( tr ) to admire or revere greatly



Much definition Euraj . You could roll with the "god" definition if you want. After all, if you save the entire alliance twice you're doing a pretty godly feat.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2014)

Hopefully Naruto slays Kaguya in the end, no team work please.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2014)

lathia said:


> Yeah Klue. Pull up a dictionary. Words have... different meanings, you know. :ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> Much definition Euraj . You could roll with the "god" definition if you want. After all, if you save the entire alliance twice you're doing a pretty godly feat.


Saw what happened when he fought a real god though. Won't be giving the alliance a helping hand anymore.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> just wait until it is revealed  that itachi is the reincarnation  of the rabbit  king



More like Kaguya is Itachi's reincarnation at this rate


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So what you're trying to tell me is... Sasuke's eyes have the power to solo Kaguya?
> 
> I like the way you think.
> 
> ...



Im guessing Hagaromo had the yang mark and his brother had the moon but the brother died and gived his power away to Hagaromo.

Somehow i feel Sasuke will die giving Naruto the tattoo powers and then Naruto uses his crazy ressurection no jutsu to bring him back and gives sasuke the tatto back. ( after sealing kaguya )


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> More like Kaguya is Itachi's reincarnation at this rate



dont you dare insinuate that my god is the reincarnation of that oppailess good for nothing under developed yiest infested whore


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> dont you dare insinuate that my god is the reincarnation of that oppailess good for nothing under developed yiest infested whore



give it time addy we dont know shit about her.... wait 5-6 chapters and then we can bash her and her fans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> dont you dare insinuate that my god is the reincarnation of that oppailess good for nothing under developed yiest infested whore



Why do you think Kaguya is building an army? 

She dreads the King's return.


----------



## TRN (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Why do you think Kaguya is building an army?
> 
> She dreads the King's return.




She would get Prefect Obito (two of his original eyes Obito) 


A one eye obito was draw for itachi,  think what this two eye MS obito would do


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> So what you're trying to tell me is... Sasuke's eyes have the power to solo Kaguya?
> 
> I like the way you think.



nah,  i am thinking  more in line that instead of seeing indra or RS in sasuke,  kaguya sees itachi,  the first king,  and then has  a flashback when he threw her out of azgaurd because she was a  bitch and she fell in love with natalie portman and....  wait a minute


----------



## Panther (Jun 17, 2014)

I predict Kaguya tanking Sasuke's PS strike with her hair


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

Panther said:


> I predict Kaguya tanking Sasuke's PS strike with her hair



i wonder if she does that rasengan like jutsu hyuga to protect themselves?


----------



## Panther (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if she does that rasengan like jutsu hyuga to protect themselves?


 Do you mean Kaiten? I dodn't see why she wouldn't be able to use it, unless it was invented by some no name fodder hyuuga long after her death. I personally hope she doesn't use it since it's boring and looks like a giant rasengan made by spinning your body...


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

i predict kaguya recognizing sasuke as the little brother of itachi, who was the only one to ever find her and steal her treasures (totsuka and yata). itachi sealed her into the moon with tsukiyomi and in her final attack she gave itachi an STD illness. madara broke the seal when he mugen tsukiyomi'd the moon and freed kaguya


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Ghost14 (Jun 17, 2014)

Cool, might be real.  I don't know what it's saying, but is seems like Naruto might not be effectively using all the bijuu power yet.  Also, Kurama got tan as hell.


----------



## Panther (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks fake, multiple panels from different chapters...


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 17, 2014)

Fake, I remember perfectly that smiley Kurama plus there is no background whatsoever so...


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 17, 2014)

You didn't even try to make the format for a page look right :/


----------



## Rose (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol its fake. Those are copy pasted panels of Naruto.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 17, 2014)

Folks don't know how to make good fakes anymore.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2014)

It's fake. There are too many panels for one page. The pictures are too stock, as in from other scenes of the manga. Naruto in Base.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2014)

I predict Sasuke slash Kaguya's clothing to reveal 6 pack abs.

Kaguya soloes.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

I wonder why Kishi introduced Kaguya's character at all? I mean her character bring nothing to story just prolongs it a bit. 

It was already ridiculous when Hogoromo was strongest character in the story. And now Kaguya? What next? Kagya's husband?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm a Madara fan and really, can we just move on from that? It's a tired subject.

Discuss her blandness freely, but in the current context. Not as if her taking over still were a new thing.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm a Madara fan and really, can we just move on from that? It's a tired subject.
> 
> Discuss her blandness freely, but in the current context. Not as if her taking over still were a new thing.


There's nothing to discuss.

Manga is stale now


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> I predict Sasuke slash Kaguya's clothing to reveal 6 pack abs.
> 
> Kaguya soloes.



what if she is nothing more than a floating head with arms?


----------



## eurytus (Jun 17, 2014)

cos he needs an alien character to make the transition in the same direction as DBZ?


----------



## RockSauron (Jun 17, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> I wonder why Kishi introduced Kaguya's character at all? I mean her character bring nothing to story just prolongs it a bit.



I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2014)

Sasuke uses something pertaining to his Yin power which makes Kaguya briefly flashback like in last week's chapter to Hamura doing a similar pose like the one Hagoromo did in her panel, giving us the first-full look at him.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Predictions:

-Kaguya creates a Biju-szed Kaiten to deflect Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o slash
-Naruto tosses a Senpo: Yoton Rasenshuriken as she stops spinning.
-Sasuke then uses Amaterasu to keep her attention distracted.
-Sakura and Kakashi manage to get away from the battlefield with Naruto's clone
-Kaguya absorbs both attacks and uses a Shinra Tensei to knock both Naruto and Sasuke back.
-Naruto enters his Biju Mode and Sasuke awakens his second Rinnegan, text saying 'Despite Kaguya's power, their own keeps evolving!'


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Predictions:
> 
> -Kaguya creates a Biju-szed Kaiten to deflect Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o slash
> -Naruto tosses a Senpo: Yoton Rasenshuriken as she stops spinning.
> ...



I think it's way too soon for Sasuke to awaken his second rinnegan, but nothing is out of the question when it comes to Kishi.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 17, 2014)

Kaguya is just a reason to introduce a new element to the manga; aliens/gods whatever...

she said it herself, she needs an army.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2014)

kagura uses her personal summon Usagi Yojimbo


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I think it's way too soon for Sasuke to awaken his second rinnegan, but nothing is out of the question when it comes to Kishi.



too soon? i have yet to see sasuke do something with his new rennigan  aside from ST and sorry but PS doesn't count as far as i am concerned 

seriously, sasuke's upgrade sucks compared to naruto who gets powerups each chapter from each bijuu. 

hell, even his ST is limited in terms of range and spamming 

but here comes the fanboys glorifying it saying "they haven't shown all their abilities yet".......... sure, why not? i mean,  sasuke isn't fighting his best against the bitch who wants to destroy the world


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> too soon? i have yet to see sasuke do something with his new rennigan  aside from ST and sorry but PS doesn't count as far as i am concerned
> 
> seriously, sasuke's upgrade sucks compared to naruto who gets powerups each chapter from each bijuu.
> 
> ...



Both the power-ups are bland and boring. All Naruto has is new rasengans (like we haven't seen that enough) and all Sasuke has is susanoo and some sort of rinnegan jutsu that hasn't been explained. And a power-up from each bijuu each chapter means a new rasengan, which does not equate to interesting.  I mean let's see we've had yoton rasenshuriken, magnet rasengan and bijuudama rasenshuriken. What's next, water rasenshuriken?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Found some cool info.
Her life's purpose as a woman is to make babies.

*Spoiler Trivia:*It appears that there may be connections between Kaguya and the Moon Goddess in Mayan mythology. According to the Mayans, the Moon Goddess is actually the grandmother of the Sun, whom is constantly harassed by his elder brother. Upon her death, she bestows her power upon the elder brother, making him the Moon God. This is a strong parallel made to the brothers Indra and Asura, as the former is the wielder of the moon symbol whereas Asura is represented by the sun symbol, which was proven upon Naruto Uzumaki and Sasuke Uchiha being given chakra by Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki. - See more at: Her life's purpose as a woman is to make babies.


----------



## Addy (Jun 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Both the power-ups are bland and boring. All Naruto has is new rasengans (like we haven't seen that enough) and all Sasuke has is susanoo and some sort of rinnegan jutsu that hasn't been explained. And a power-up from each bijuu each chapter means a new rasengan, which does not equate to interesting.  I mean let's see we've had yoton rasenshuriken, magnet rasengan and bijuudama rasenshuriken. *What's next, water rasenshuriken? *



buble rasengan


----------



## OgreMagi (Jun 17, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> chapter title: the three lost brothers
> 
> kaguya tells the story of the 3 other brothers of indra and ashura who's entire history was erased from existence due to being taken over by the forbidden arts. one of orochimaru's hidden snakes starts to form into a new figure, orochimaru switched bodies with one of his snakes before the tree got him and he returns to his hidden mask aile. He pulls out the mask beside the death god and does a seal. 3 dark chakras shoot out and fly in different directions. The hidden sons of the sage happened to have been reincarnated but their power was sealed.
> 
> ...




do it kishi


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 17, 2014)

So
Ashura harrassed Indra?


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 17, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Found some cool info.
> Her life's purpose as a woman is to make babies.
> 
> *Spoiler Trivia:*It appears that there may be connections between Kaguya and the Moon Goddess in Mayan mythology. According to the Mayans, the Moon Goddess is actually the grandmother of the Sun, whom is constantly harassed by his elder brother. Upon her death, she bestows her power upon the elder brother, making him the Moon God. This is a strong parallel made to the brothers Indra and Asura, as the former is the wielder of the moon symbol whereas Asura is represented by the sun symbol, which was proven upon Naruto Uzumaki and Sasuke Uchiha being given chakra by Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki. - See more at: Her life's purpose as a woman is to make babies.



Isn't Kaguya supposed to have more of a connection with Kaguya-hime of Japanese mythology? The one that came from and returned to the moon...she's also associated with hare in said mythology in some manner.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Isn't Kaguya supposed to have more of a connection with Kaguya-hime of Japanese mythology? The one that came from and returned to the moon...she's also associated with hare in said mythology in some manner.



yep but i found this shut to who could have some relation.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 17, 2014)

The last thing we would need is yet another parallel. 

That's why it's gonna happen.


----------



## kingcombo (Jun 17, 2014)

I wonder if all this Sakura build up is gonna actually go somewhere. cause its a waste of panels at this point. Most likely its just gonna be Sasuke sayin "Holy shit Sakura your right! Friendship is important, all your lives are valuable, bla, bla bla.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

This chapter will be amazing.

Predicting.

- Kaguya gets no scratch and repels Susanoo and Sasuke with a huge impact on Sasuke
- Kakashi tells Naruto a plan ( Since Kakashi said they need a plan )
- Kaguya plan and backstory
- Hokage's time and then trying to follow Naruto and Sasuke ( Since summon's work i guess FTG can work to )
- Naruto does what Kakashi said....
- Sakura heals Sasuke


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2014)

kingcombo said:


> I wonder if all this Sakura build up is gonna actually go somewhere. cause its a waste of panels at this point. Most likely its just gonna be Sasuke sayin "Holy shit Sakura your right! Friendship is important, all your lives are valuable, bla, bla bla.



Yeah I think we're going to get trolled hard with that as well. And the more she gets put down the worse I think its going to be : /.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been hyped for Naruto for 3 straight weeks, that wasn't happened in years


----------



## king81992 (Jun 17, 2014)

This chapter might be really interesting since there were no spoilers in the Jump last week.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2014)

kingcombo said:


> I wonder if all this Sakura build up is gonna actually go somewhere. cause its a waste of panels at this point. Most likely its just gonna be Sasuke sayin "Holy shit Sakura your right! Friendship is important, all your lives are valuable, bla, bla bla.



i think this is very possible


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2014)

i think sakura will die, i dont know, i have dat feeling


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Both the power-ups are bland and boring. All Naruto has is new rasengans (like we haven't seen that enough) and all Sasuke has is susanoo and some sort of rinnegan jutsu that hasn't been explained. And a power-up from each bijuu each chapter means a new rasengan, which does not equate to interesting.  I mean let's see we've had yoton rasenshuriken, magnet rasengan and bijuudama rasenshuriken. What's next, water rasenshuriken?



you forgot to mention naruto can heal, create eyes, fly and use truth seeking balls.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

Gabe said:


> *you forgot to mention naruto can heal, create eyes*, fly and use truth seeking balls.



Those go together and the truth seeking balls aren't even interesting. We've already seen them from Obito and Madara. Not to mention they're merely used for more rasengans. Same for flight as well. He hasn't shown anything new or mind blowing hence the powers being bland and boring. Same shit different form.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 17, 2014)

Gabe said:


> you forgot to mention naruto can heal, create eyes, fly and use truth seeking balls.



His Ashura Mode  ( 3 heads, 6 arms avatar bijuu )
And he still has 6 more powers left to go from the bijuu's

- And magnet rasengan its used to seal everything
- Lava rasenshuriken can be burst at will and can burn and cut cellular level
- Bijuurasenshuriken are fucking nukes 

Those 6 other will be awesome to.


And one power that links all bijuu's power since Hagormo did say that there will be one day when they will know what TRUE POWER means when they will walk the right path....

So guess a cooperation power of all bijuu's + Naruto will be something intersting


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2014)

i think naruto and sasuke have yet to show their true new powers, and if this is not the case, lets just say that they might very well have another half coming in still


----------



## Azaleia (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol, your avatar is amazing 

If we don't get to know something about Kaguya, personally I won't be able to like/understand her. I don't know, please explain us Kishimoto.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

Spoilers:

kaguya is shisui's mother
hamura is hashirama's son 
sakumo was indra's son
fugaku was the reincarnation of hagoromo's dad


----------



## Mateush (Jun 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think sakura will die, i dont know, i have dat feeling



Thats how she will get power-up from Hamura as payback for Sasuke's arrogance.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2014)

Mateush said:


> Thats how she will get power-up from Hamura as payback for Sasuke's arrogance.


or maybe she will just die and make him feel how much of an asshole he is


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 17, 2014)

My guess is that Naruto and Sasuke show some new stuff, maybe combo something w/ their respective powers, eventually the "Witch" will be too much-enter Madara. Ya, calling it. Madara a good boy, at least for a brief period. 

QQ.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Those go together and the truth seeking balls aren't even interesting. We've already seen them from Obito and Madara. Not to mention they're merely used for more rasengans. Same for flight as well. He hasn't shown anything new or mind blowing hence the powers being bland and boring. Same shit different form.



Yup, that's about right.

Anyhow, I'm hoping the chapter will come out one hour earlier like last week.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2014)

Let's hope isn't more boring fight. Last week was quite abysmal on that regard. Kaguya's fighting style isn't interesting in the slightest. If she fought like Bayonetta, I'd be up to it, but all she does is explosion after explosion, who the fuck cares.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Let's hope isn't more boring fight. Last week was quite abysmal on that regard. Kaguya's fighting style isn't interesting in the slightest. If she fought like Bayonetta, I'd be up to it, but all she does is explosion after explosion, who the fuck cares.



What explosions?

She's been using her hair


----------



## ch1p (Jun 17, 2014)

They just appear, this power struggle. Lots of movement lines, nothing else. It's the same as explosion after explosion.

She's using her hair in a boring manner.

[YOUTUBE]zEXC5KEQsac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 17, 2014)

I just wanna know what this bitch needs an army for. Who the fuck she fighting against ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> [SP][/SP]




*Spoiler*: __ 



I see a mary sue ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 17, 2014)

Moon Fang said:


> I just wanna know what this bitch needs an army for. Who the fuck she fighting against ?



She needs it to fight off her husband's forces. He's coming to the nardo world and wants to take her back to the moon kingdom with him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

@ Gilgamesh
That's ironic coming from a Nardo fan.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2014)

I suspect that Kaguya will try to reason with Naruto and Sasuke this chapter; that should give us some insight into why she is attempting to take over the world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> @ Gilgamesh
> That's ironic coming from a Nardo fan.


Naruto isn't a Mary Sue. He doesn't meet the criteria. Itachi however has and did.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *Naruto isn't a Mary Sue. He doesn't meet the criteria*. Itachi however has and did.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 17, 2014)

*Amanda pops into to whine for spoilers*

Hamura was lately mentioned, so I expect some continuation on that matter in the near future. Ditto for the army thing. But before that we see Kaguya countering Naruto and Sasuke with ease to cause some moar desperation and stuff.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 17, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Those go together and the truth seeking balls aren't even interesting. We've already seen them from Obito and Madara. Not to mention they're merely used for more rasengans. Same for flight as well. He hasn't shown anything new or mind blowing hence the powers being bland and boring. Same shit different form.



to you maybe not everyone thinks that way.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2014)

@Amanda, 

Beren = Minato

Turin = Naruto



I hope Kishi does something with Naruto and Minato, their father/son interactions so far have been rather lame, but not worse than Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Plague (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think anyone in Naruto is a Mary-Sue except for Sasuke and maybe Kaguya. But shes the "big bad" so she's kind of supposed to be op. 

Eveeryone else seemed ot have worked really hard, like Madara and even Naruto.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

Naruto never worked hard. He got his biggest power up from hogoromo for free.


----------



## Plague (Jun 17, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Naruto never worked hard. He got his biggest power up from hogoromo for free.



Well, that power up was handed to him. But mastering Rasengan (and it's variants) and Sage Mode was his doing. He also had to face his inner darkness/tame Kurama and other fun tidbits throughout.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> I don't think anyone in Naruto is a Mary-Sue except for Sasuke and maybe Kaguya. But shes the "big bad" so she's kind of supposed to be op.
> 
> Eveeryone else seemed ot have worked really hard, like Madara and even Naruto.


i dont think mary sue is the right definition to use here...


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2014)

Last few chapters lacked new Rinnegan feats. I expect the great doujutsu to rebound this week.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 17, 2014)

The Naruto Kingdom is here to take over the Telegrams yet again for another grand night.

Lets get started.

Naruto...its time to bring out the power of the Nine Gods. My patience is dwindling. The world must kneel to their power once and for all. Take flight and rain down the beasts' might.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

Plague said:


> Well, that power up was handed to him. But mastering Rasengan (and it's variants) and Sage Mode was his doing. *He also had to face his inner darkness/tame Kurama* and other fun tidbits throughout.



Thanks to mommy coming to the rescue. 

But it's about more than power. It's to be portrayed as flawless and have anything close to imperfection dismissed as comedy relief. 

It's when to disagree with you is to be wrong, even when it isn't about morality.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Thanks to mommy coming to the rescue.
> 
> But it's about more than power. It's to be portrayed as flawless and have anything close to imperfection dismissed as comedy relief.
> 
> It's when to disagree with you is to be wrong, even when it isn't about morality.


...and Naruto isn't portrayed as flawless. He truly IS imperfect. 

Itachi? Every choice he made is the 'right' one despite his protests. He gets shilled after death by Hashirama, Black Zetsu, Sasuke, and Hiruzen whenever Sasuke opens his mouth about his pain. He never once had a 'legitimate' hit in life and even had an explanation made to explain his loss to Sasuke.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 17, 2014)

I want Prime Hiruzen or Orochimaru. Tsk.



Klue said:


> Last few chapters lacked new Rinnegan feats. I expect the great doujutsu to rebound this week.


Last few chapters lacked new Byakugan feats. I expect the great doujutsu to rebound this week. (C'mon, Kish! )


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

i'm expecting the chapter to be a kaguya gaiden

so that we can figure out how/why she's relevant or important in this manga and why she's final villain when she has no relevance to anything.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jun 17, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Thanks to mommy coming to the rescue.



Is that a problem? 



> But it's about more than power. It's to be portrayed as flawless and have anything close to imperfection dismissed as comedy relief.
> 
> It's when to disagree with you is to be wrong, even when it isn't about morality.



He has been proven wrong on multiple occasions. Even your great Itachi gave him a lecture.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...and Naruto isn't portrayed as flawless. He truly IS imperfect.
> 
> Itachi? Every choice he made is the 'right' one despite his protests. He gets shilled after death by Hashirama, Black Zetsu, Sasuke, and Hiruzen whenever Sasuke opens his mouth about his pain. He never once had a 'legitimate' hit in life and even had an explanation made to explain his loss to Sasuke.



Itachi didn't save everyone because he's some magical child of prophecy who had been foreshadowed long ago to defeat all evil and cleanse the world by being the reincarnation of the world's greatest peace maker who tamed the demon fox and guarded the world from evil (ashura) and son of one of the strongest ninja ever who sealed the strongest beast into him.

He just saved everyone because he could. it's like comparing a guy who just saw an opening for a shot, took it and scored (itachi) to a magical man who had all the past spirits of All stars fly into him because he's the chosen one allowing him to fly and stop world hunger and then score (naruto).


----------



## Kyu (Jun 17, 2014)

Wanna see what Naruto does with his _Gudōdama_ next.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Last few chapters lacked new Rinnegan feats. I expect the great doujutsu to rebound this week.



better root for sasuke then since madara didn't get to show much with it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2014)

Pretty much we'll see

- Sasuke and Naruto still can't touch Kaguya
- Naruto and co wonder where the hell they are as Kaguya explains
- Naruto and Sasuke show off more skills
- Chapter ends with Naruto in BM Mode

Not much really.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> better root for sasuke then since madara didn't get to show much with it



sasuke seems to be closing his rinnegan eye a lot. I don't think he will be showing some new feats yet, i think he has an eye infection or rinnegan takes away too much chakra from him. 

also Tyrion > jamie >>> every lannister ever


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

Madara has shown enough rinnegan feats.

Meteor
Limbo
Preta
Gedo Mazo
Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jun 17, 2014)

The term Mary Sue is pretty meaningless now. It's usually just used to refer to characters that people don't like due to their overwhelming inability to get anything wrong. Not that there's anything wrong with disliking a character because of that.


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Madara has shown enough rinnegan feats.
> 
> Meteor
> Limbo
> ...



No he didn't.
Preta,Meteor and Gedo mazo were only shown when he was a zombie and never in full power.
once he's gained his 2 eyes and became fully powered after hyping the power of the 2 eyes, he's only shown a stronger Limbo and Chibaku tensei,2 techs. and eternal tsukoyumi which is a Rinnegan genjutsu but that was a 1 time thing.
He's never shown all 7 paths used together like he should have.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2014)

I would like to see the Hokage, Kakashi, or Sakura do something, but I fear it will be just more lame Naruto/Sasuke stuff


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope Kaguya shows some actual combat feats

Maybe some Byagukan/Gentle Fist :33


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

vered said:


> No he didn't.
> Preta,Meteor and Gedo mazo were only shown when he was a zombie and never in full power.
> once he's gained his 2 eyes and became fully powered after hyping the power of the 2 eyes, he's only shown a stronger Limbo and Chibaku tensei,2 techs. and eternal tsukoyumi which is a Rinnegan genjutsu but that was a 1 time thing.
> He's never shown all 7 paths used together like he should have.


What's the point of showing all 7 path if most of them are just weak jutsu? Hell realm, demon realm and animal realm are pretty much useless at this point of the manga.

Plus every rinnegan user has unique power like Sasuke's S/T jutsu which Nagato and Madara never displayed.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 17, 2014)

Kaguya deflects Sasuke's _PS Slash_ using _Rotation_.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hm, wonder why the Hokage's haven't started to try to free people from the tree? That should have been their first attempt to break the genjutsu.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2014)

vered said:


> No he didn't.
> Preta,Meteor and Gedo mazo were only shown when he was a zombie and never in full power.
> once he's gained his 2 eyes and became fully powered after hyping the power of the 2 eyes, he's only shown a stronger Limbo and Chibaku tensei,2 techs. and eternal tsukoyumi which is a Rinnegan genjutsu but that was a 1 time thing.
> He's never shown all 7 paths used together like he should have.



Did he cause a meteor shower before he was taken over?


----------



## vered (Jun 17, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> What's the point of showing all 7 path if most of them are just weak jutsu? Hell realm, demon realm and animal realm are pretty much useless at this point of the manga.
> 
> Plus every rinnegan user has unique power like Sasuke's S/T jutsu which Nagato and Madara never displayed.



I'm not complaining about Sasuke's  display as he has shown new powers.
Demon realm, Hell realm and Human realm are underrated and could have been used like never before at the hands of Madara, not to mention Deva path.
Kishi could at least have given Madara 1-2 more chapters to show his eyes's full power before being betrayed by Zetsu.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 17, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...and Naruto isn't portrayed as flawless. He truly IS imperfect.
> 
> Itachi? Every choice he made is the 'right' one despite his protests. He gets shilled after death by Hashirama, Black Zetsu, Sasuke, and Hiruzen whenever Sasuke opens his mouth about his pain. He never once had a 'legitimate' hit in life and even had an explanation made to explain his loss to Sasuke.



But Naruto's flaws aren't really connected to anything (like character development or the ways characters act toward him, for example) in real ways; they're almost entirely window dressing.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

vered said:


> I'm not complaining about Sasuke's  display as he has shown new powers.
> Demon realm, Hell realm and Human realm are underrated and could have been used like never before at the hands of Madara, not to mention Deva path.
> Kishi could at least have given Madara 1-2 more chapters to show his eyes's full power before being betrayed by Zetsu.


I agree with only him using shinra tensei.

Madara's should have used mega shinra tensei to wipe out the whole alliance.


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> What's the point of showing all 7 path if most of them are just weak jutsu? Hell realm, demon realm and animal realm are pretty much useless at this point of the manga.



Hell Realm boost skills good for support, but its powers aren't really defined. Animal Realm simply needs stronger summons, and Demon Realm's destructive potential is arguably the greatest.



Katy Perry said:


> Plus every rinnegan user has unique power like Sasuke's S/T jutsu which Nagato and Madara never displayed.



For a man known to constantly recycle skills, I find it funny that he passed up on an opportunity to revisit the Six Paths powers when used by the eyes' original owner.

Two or three chapters wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2014)

Byakugan's time has come.

We're still doing this "unique Rinnegan" shit?


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Byakugan's time has come.



T9-Rinnegan + Byakugan = Best Ocular Combo?





BlinkST said:


> We're still doing this "unique Rinnegan" shit?



Can't knock it since it's true.



Kishi screwed the EMS's distinct ocular jutsu.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> T9-Rinnegan + Byakugan = Best Ocular Combo?


She hasn't even used that yet [Besides teleporting them]

Byakugan senbon went through Susano'o too


----------



## Klue (Jun 17, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'm coming after you if the tide turns in my favor.



It's okay to dream.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Hell Realm boost skills good for support, but its powers aren't really defined. Animal Realm simply needs stronger summons, and Demon Realm's destructive potential is arguably the greatest.
> [/FONT]



Demon Realm's power is crap. Shooting lasers and firing missiles is hardly the epitome of destructiveness. Unless Madara can use atomic bomb through demon realm of course.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't knock it since it's true.


 What's true? 6 paths was Rikudo's power. Meteor summoning was Rikudo's power. The only one you could argue for is limbo, and that would be weak. 

The next best thing is Sasuke's teleporting jutsu, but Kaguya has that ability as well. Rinnegan has no unique powers (So far anyway).

Mangekyo on the other hand...


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Jun 17, 2014)

First panel of this chapter will be Kaguya giving Sasuke a Stone Cold Stunner 

Calling it.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 17, 2014)

Kaguya will use Gudodama heavenly spin.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 17, 2014)

Those black balls are pretty much useless.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2014)

Cause they're black?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Cause they're black?



Nope, that's always an upgrade. ck

But there are black balls and then there are *those* black balls.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Cause they're black?



Nah because Wasp looking ninjas are using black balls.

Though Im abit upset. I was hoping naruto and Sasuke would find a way to fuse those orbs into some choice shinobi and the edo kages so they can have the sages chakra to effect the juubi host.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> What's true? 6 paths was Rikudo's power. Meteor summoning was Rikudo's power. The only one you could argue for is limbo, and that would be weak.
> 
> The next best thing is Sasuke's teleporting jutsu, but Kaguya has that ability as well. Rinnegan has no unique powers (So far anyway).
> 
> Mangekyo on the other hand...



Always expected the 9T-Juubi eye to possess all ocular powers.

Not a loss for me.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty much we'll see
> 
> - Sasuke and Naruto still can't touch Kaguya
> - Naruto and co wonder where the hell they are as Kaguya explains
> ...



You've been predicting that every week for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

So when will Sasuke awaken the second rinnegan? WIll Hamura give it to him?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

i'm not seeing two complete meh chapters in a row. Kishi will show us something. Maybe even give Kaguya a personality and some interesting attacks.


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> So when will Sasuke awaken the second rinnegan? WIll Hamura give it to him?



It's unknown at this point if sasuke were to get a second eye or not since His eye comes only as one going by Kaguya's appearance and Madara's.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Demon Realm's power is crap. Shooting lasers and firing missiles is hardly the epitome of destructiveness. Unless Madara can use atomic bomb through demon realm of course.



Seems like you've forgotten that head cannon thing that Demon Realm used. Also, with more powerful chakra, it's only logical that said lasers and missile would yield more destruction.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Demon Realm's power is crap. Shooting lasers and firing missiles is hardly the epitome of destructiveness. Unless Madara can use atomic bomb through demon realm of course.



Potential is the key word there. 

Think Iron Man.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2014)

vered said:


> It's unknown at this point if sasuke were to get a second eye or not since His eye comes only as one going by Kaguya's appearance and Madara's.



But then there's the argument that Sasuke's is different.

If it were meant to be just one, it would've emerged on his forehead. But no, it was awakened in one of his normal eyes, so it rather should be expected to work as a pair.

I'm open to both scenarios, really.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Seems like you've forgotten that head cannon thing that Demon Realm used. Also, with more powerful chakra, it's only logical that said lasers and missile would yield more destruction.


That head cannon only destroyed small area. It can't be compared to chibaku tensei and meteors in terms of destruction.


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> But then there's the argument that Sasuke's is different.
> 
> If it were meant to be just one, it would've emerged on his forehead. But no, it was awakened in one of his normal eyes, so it rather should be expected to work as a pair.
> 
> I'm open to both scenarios, really.



Me too.
It would look better to have it in both eyes instead of one but we'll see.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> That head cannon only destroyed small area. It can't be compared to chibaku tensei and meteors in terms of destruction.



Because Nagato was no Madara with the power of the Juubi at his disposal...  I don't recall it destroying a "small" area, either(it was like a mini-nuke going off). The only things that surpassed it was Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Because Nagato was no Madara with the power of the Juubi at his disposal...  I don't recall it destroying a "small" area, either. The only things that surpassed it was Chou Shinra Tensei and Chibaku Tensei.


Stil crap by today's standarts.

Look at how Naruto destroyed multiple meteors.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 18, 2014)

I predict another glorious chapter of Monster Girls soloing your favourite characters.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Stil crap by today's standarts.
> 
> Look at how Naruto destroyed multiple meteors.



You're comparing Nagato's (via Pain, from an indeterminable distance away) power against shinobi with Juubi chakra power.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

Sauce isn't getting a second Tomoe-Rinnegan btw. Calling it now.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

The Format said:


> Sauce isn't getting a second Tomoe-Rinnegan btw. Calling it now.




PFFF, easy money.




For me. :ignoramus


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> You're comparing Nagato's (via Pain, from an indeterminable distance away) power against shinobi with Juubi chakra power.


Juubi chakra power? Where did you get that?


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Juubi chakra power? Where did you get that?



Both Madara and Naruto possess chakra from all nine bijuu.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 18, 2014)

black zetsu stabs kaguya in the back

Kaguya:  zetsu??? but you're my will

Black Zetsu: Wrong, i am your mother's will

kaguya inflates and a new final villain emerges


----------



## Monna (Jun 18, 2014)

Sasuke will eventually get another tomoe rinnegan and then awaken a new even higher level of eye on his forehead.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 18, 2014)

White Zetsu army isn't for earth but for the true FV
Alien race overlord incoming.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> black zetsu stabs kaguya in the back
> 
> Kaguya:  zetsu??? but you're my will
> 
> ...



And then he stabs her mother and says that he is the will of her great great grandfather.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> PFFF, easy money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 18, 2014)

Monster Girls are going to invade; this is why Kaguya needs the army.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Monster Girls are going to invade; this is why Kaguya needs the army.


:ignoramus


----------



## Quintessential (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> And then he stabs her mother and says that he is the will of her great great grandfather.



named Mufasa, whose penis( the black rods) was so epic it kept stabbing things long after his death and eventually became a sentient being(black Zetsu)


----------



## 1artic000 (Jun 18, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> :ignoramus





i would hapily die for save the world


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 18, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Sasuke will eventually get another tomoe rinnegan and then awaken a new even higher level of eye on his forehead.



I actually think sasuke sharinnegan will go to his forehead while his ems forms back into his eyes


----------



## Talis (Jun 18, 2014)

I think Kaguya might use a Susano as well or she pretha paths Sasukes Susano.


----------



## Frosch (Jun 18, 2014)

Sasuke will be FV, after they deal with Kaguya he'll want to get rid of biju to impose order and Naruto will try to defend them


----------



## Azula (Jun 18, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Kaguya deflects Sasuke's _PS Slash_ using _Rotation_.



neji and hiashi did it to the juubi, whats a puny susanoo


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2014)

Sauce isn't getting another tomoe'd rinnegan btw, calling it now.

:ignoramus


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 18, 2014)

Kishi isn't going to leave Sasuke with one rinnegan and one sharingan. No way in hell would he have him look like that for the rest of the manga. He'll either get another rinnegan or lose the one he currently has. The former is much more likely than the latter.


----------



## Cymbalize (Jun 18, 2014)

Is there a chapter today?


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Both Sasuke and Obito getting their second eyes. Remember, the true power of doojutsu can only be awakened by using both eyes.

Expect Obito and Sasuke to become even more haxx.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Both Sasuke and Obito getting their second eyes. Remember, the true power of doojutsu can only be awakened by using both eyes.
> 
> Expect Obito and Sasuke to become even more haxx.



Sasuke has both his eyes already


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jun 18, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi isn't going to leave Sasuke with one rinnegan and one sharingan. No way in hell would he have him look like that for the rest of the manga. He'll either get another rinnegan or lose the one he currently has. The former is much more likely than the latter.



This is my stance as well.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

What second tomoe-rinnegan is there for Sasuke to get? There's only one and it's in the forehead (Sasuke happens to have his in one of his eye-sockets). A second one would accomplish nothing.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke has both his eyes already


Not rinnegan though. 

When he awakens second rinnegan his power level will over 9000


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

The Format said:


> What second tomoe-rinnegan is there for Sasuke to get? There's only one and it's in the forehead (Sasuke happens to have his in one of his eye-sockets). A second one would accomplish nothing.



Having a second one will potentially allow him to  get the 7 realm powers in addition to ones he has.or perhaps the 4 higher realms yet to be introduced.Thoug that may result with him becoming too haxxed.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 18, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke seems to be closing his rinnegan eye a lot. I don't think he will be showing some new feats yet, i think he has an eye infection or rinnegan takes away too much chakra from him.
> 
> also Tyrion > jamie >>> every lannister ever



yeah but when he does his rinnegan abilities will be sick. 

tyrion is a great character lol. i cant disagree with u there


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2014)

vered said:


> Having a second one will potentially allow him to  get the 7 realm powers in addition to ones he has.or perhaps the 4 higher realms yet to be introduced.Thoug that may result with him becoming too haxxed.



Nothing is too haxxed for the current standards.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Both Sasuke and Obito getting their second eyes. Remember, the true power of doojutsu can only be awakened by using both eyes.
> 
> Expect Obito and Sasuke to become even more haxx.



Actually is less about "both eyed" and more about having the full and complete power.

If a power like Sharingan or Hagoromo's Rinnegan need two eyes to be ccomplete; then yes having just one eye is not enough to shhow its true power.

But in the case of the tomoed Rinnegan all have been one eyed and complete; as such Sasuke would not need 2 eyes to show the true power of that Rinnegan; as it is complete with one eye.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Not rinnegan though.
> 
> When he awakens second rinnegan his power level will over 9000



Yeah, but the emphasis on having both eyes has to do with the eyes themselves, not necessarily the specific doujutsu.


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

The Format said:


> What second tomoe-rinnegan is there for Sasuke to get? There's only one and it's in the forehead (Sasuke happens to have his in one of his eye-sockets). A second one would accomplish nothing.



Kishimoto consistently hammered us over the head with the idea that ocular power works better as a pair.

If Sasuke is only to receive a single 9T-Rinnegan, then why not secure it in the middle of his forehead, just like all other carriers?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 18, 2014)

the thing that makes me believe that Sasuke will be getting another eye is actually the fact that in terms of design, Naruto's mode is clearly incomplete. 

We bring up the case of "only one sharinnegan being necessary" but this would imply that Sasuke's design is not incomplete - while Naruto's is, which doesnt make sense


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Yeah, but the emphasis on having both eyes has to do with the eyes themselves, not necessarily the rinnegan



Right, which explains the trouble Madara went through to retrieve his other Rinnegan. He has a million Sharingans in stock and Obito's Sharingan for a short period of time.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto's powers are actually more ridiculous.

Insta healing abilities, country busting rasenshurikens, flying mode and super sensing skills.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

vered said:


> Having a second one will potentially allow him to  get the 7 realm powers in addition to ones he has.or perhaps the 4 higher realms yet to be introduced.Thoug that may result with him becoming too haxxed.



That could be accomplished with the setup Juubimads' had (two regular rinnegan and one tomoe) since we didn't even see that in action. Shit, Kaguya is supposed to be the absolute top-tier now and she only needed one. Two tomoe-rinnegan defies everything we know about how the story works to this point and it's a little late in the game to be introducing concepts like two tomoe-rinnegan and what that would entail.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, it should be obvious that Sasuke's getting the other Rinnegan in the future. I mean that's just based on a design preference and also given the fact that Naruto's not done powering up. They will get stronger in the future, that's just common sense. The additional Rinnegan is the most logical upgrade here,. 

Saying Sasuke won't get it is reminding me a lot of those posters who claimed Kaguya wouldn't return and take over. 

And well, we saw what happened there.


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Naruto's powers are actually more ridiculous.
> 
> Insta healing abilities, country busting rasenshurikens, flying mode and super sensing skills.



He also has Gedo damas which return to him like a magnet and can be used for everything.
The fact that he can regenerate body parts(any damaged parts so it seems) with a touch may be the most ridiculous out of all his powers including the newly acquired flying.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

vered said:


> He also has Gedo damas which return to him like a magnet and can be used for everything.
> The fact that he can regenerate body parts(any damaged parts so it seems) with a touch may be the most ridiculous out of all his powers including the newly acquired flying.



Well gedo damas are kinda weak.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Right, which explains the trouble Madara went through to retrieve his other Rinnegan. He has a million Sharingans in stock and Obito's Sharingan for a short period of time.



He needs both his eyes to use their full power tho


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> the thing that makes me believe that Sasuke will be getting another eye is actually the fact that in terms of design, Naruto's mode is clearly incomplete.
> 
> We bring up the case of "only one sharinnegan being necessary" but this would imply that Sasuke's design is not incomplete - while Naruto's is, which doesnt make sense



What makes you think Naruto mode is incomplete?


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto consistently hammered us over the head with the idea that ocular power works better as a pair.
> 
> If Sasuke is only to receive a single 9T-Rinnegan, then why not secure it in the middle of his forehead, just like all other carriers?



Not exactly. He emphasized the true power of _a set of eyes_ when they came together, not that a pair was needed for maximum potential. And as we know the tomoe-rinnegan has only ever been known in use as a single eye.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, it should be obvious that Sasuke's getting the other Rinnegan in the future. I mean that's just based on a design preference and also given the fact that Naruto's not done powering up. They will get stronger in the future, that's just common sense. The additional Rinnegan is the most logical upgrade here,.
> 
> Saying Sasuke won't get it is reminding me a lot of those posters who claimed Kaguya wouldn't return and take over.
> 
> And well, we saw what happened there.


Kaguya was kinda obvious because of the foreshadowing and the fact that since Kishi had established a new baseline for the ultimate power it pretty much had to be introduced.

Ppl are saying the Sauce needs that other eye for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

Katy Perry said:


> Well gedo damas are kinda weak.



Not if used the same way Madara did, or Obito.
Naruto is not even using half of his powers and even the little he's shown makes him look like a demi-god.


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

Will we have chapter today?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope Naruto & Sasuke retain these powers for the rest of the manga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy shit Kaguya


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Is she crying?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke getting wrecked


----------



## Jad (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaguya is cryng?

Talk no Jutsu

TALK NO JUTSU

TALK NO JUTSU


That shit just lit up like a Christmas tree on my "talk  no jutsu spider senses". Talk no jutsu is imminent.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is she crying?



Oh shit she is too 

I bet it's Hagoromo and Hamura's fault


----------



## vered (Jun 18, 2014)

Kaguya is crying!


----------



## Mione (Jun 18, 2014)

Klue said:


> Is she crying?



Is this the beginning of her eventual redemption?

ugh. .


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 18, 2014)

Juubito almost killed the two at once, Madara did it and now it's Kaguya's turn.

Must be on the villain contract these days.


----------



## santanico (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor kaguya hime


----------



## Fatality (Jun 18, 2014)

Character development chapter?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe she is crying because she is essentially murdering her grand children?

Or she's just a fucking crazy person IDK.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2014)

thread


----------



## Katy Perry (Jun 18, 2014)

She cries and mention hogoromo and himura.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn, you can tell someone's a boss when they're showing their emotions and STILL kicked your ass. She's crying because they've forced her to do that I'm sure, awesome. Looks like we'll get some good backstory next chapter. 

That's probably the last page it seems. 

I guess for the entire chapter, Naruto and Sasuke try to counterattack and they end up getting shut down.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 18, 2014)

bitch must be bipolar


----------



## Addy (Jun 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wi0iu0VBUjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 18, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah, it should be obvious that Sasuke's getting the other Rinnegan in the future. I mean that's just based on a design preference and also given the fact that Naruto's not done powering up. They will get stronger in the future, that's just common sense. The additional Rinnegan is the most logical upgrade here,.
> 
> Saying Sasuke won't get it is reminding me a lot of those posters who claimed Kaguya wouldn't return and take over.
> 
> And well, we saw what happened there.



The problem is that two tomoed Rinnegan defy everything shown and all showings of the tomoed Rinnegan. Not even Kaguya has that.

It would be like Kurama getting 11 tails.

Perhaps the tomoed Rinnegan will transform into a 2 eyed Spiral Eye we saw on Indra. That would still make no sense as it would mean Indra had better eyes than Kaguya; let alone Hagoromo. It would mean Indra and Ashura surpassed Hagoromo at their prime which would be a complete retcon. But at least it would make more sense than 2 tomoed Rinnegans.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 18, 2014)

Another boring chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2014)

I likes the back story and that we learned finally how madara survived


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 18, 2014)

I was wondering how Madara survived and tree-ed himself. Now we know.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Predicted Black Zetsu was created by Kaguya-hime.
Predicted Black Zetsu approached Madara thus setting and confusing him up.
Predicted Black Zetsu could not have been Madara's will. 
Predicted the Tablet was changed based on what _Hagoromo said_. 
Predicted Black Zetsu followed the line and watched over time.

And all the other obvious things that came out of this chapter like Kaguya-hime being sealed, Hamura Byakugan and VOTE. 

Only thing that surprised me was the Obito / Kabuto part and Tobirama. Did he actually approach Kabuto or did he lay out an obvious set up for him to take.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2014)

I literally shook my head like a sour lemon was in my mouth.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn, Naruto just keeps making me proud! I'm also happy to finally know the full history about what transpired. So it was black zetsu all along. It seems he was born out of kaguya's will to one day resurrect herself, the same will of Kaguya's that led to the creation of the Juubi that went on a rampage to recover its chakra with her two sons being the prime targets. More than that, it seems Kaguya herself IS the holy tree. She didn't eat some chakra fruit, she was probably apart of the tree all along. Or maybe once she ate the chakra fruit she became one with the tree, it's hard to know for sure. 

This was a damn good chapter.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 18, 2014)

Good chapter, alot of content that was needed 
--it was good to see how much of a badass BZ truly is,  
and how much the uchihas have been played throughout the manga, 
madaras survival was also needed 
--kaguyas tears were jus scary but


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 18, 2014)

Pretty retarded chapter.

It just felt like so much non-stop exposition all of a sudden. "Oh, Madara actually implanted Izanagi into himself with a delayed seal like the one Itachi used to put Amaterasu in Sasuke, and by the way, he also left a Kage Bunshin as a stand-in for his corpse, and then he went home and spit up the Hashirama meat that--OH BY THE WAY--he just randomly bit off during their fight." Fuck. What a contrived mess.

So Black Zetsu was behind Akatsuki and everything else? Is it finally safe to say he's the one behind it all, and not just a puppet in somebody else's scheme? This type of "shocking reveal" lost its novelty a long time ago; it's about time we got a concrete idea of who's really been behind what, 'cause it's far too late to be pulling new masterminds out of thin air. Kishi just keeps kicking this can down the road, though... It doesn't feel safe to take anything in this manga for granted anymore.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto murdered innocent Zetsu.


----------



## Rai (Jun 18, 2014)

Itachi dehyped.:ignoramus


----------



## Ludi (Jun 18, 2014)

The main question that i got  after reading this: If Kaguya is Eve, who is Adam?
Black Zetzu is the curse that Kaguya created when eating the fruit. It's like Christians all over again.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 18, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> Good chapter, alot of content that was needed
> --it was good to see how much of a *badass BZ truly is*,
> and how much the uchihas have been played throughout the manga,
> madaras survival was also needed
> --kaguyas tears were jus scary but



Yeah, his mommy complex sure is badass.


----------



## theworks (Jun 18, 2014)

Apprehensive as hell when I saw the title but it was better than I expected.

Kishi's doing the "this villain is far more powerful than the last" AGAIN please stop Kishi. Kaguya crying was probably the most unrealistic crying I've seen out of this manga - you straight up cannot cry like that without eyedrops or having trained yourself.

The scene of Kaguya sneaking up behind Sasuke and Naruto had pretty good formatting. If the anime do it right it could come off pretty creepy, but they fucked up Kakashi and Obito getting MS, so idk.

It was mostly explanation this week. I wish Kishi would just move on to Sasuke vs Naruto already.


----------



## Megu-Nee (Jun 18, 2014)

theworks said:


> The scene of Kaguya sneaking up behind Sasuke and Naruto had pretty good formatting. If the anime do it right it could come off pretty creepy, but *they fucked up Kakashi and Obito getting MS, *so idk.


wat? how is this bad


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2014)

Black Zetsu / Kaguya shit needs to stop.

So random.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 18, 2014)

this manga is so shitty it's actually legit funny

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 18, 2014)

Tobirama now is my new fav char, he is really a nut and a dick to think of stupid things.


----------



## takL (Jun 18, 2014)

i liked kaguyas tears.

but...
our load ignoble believed maddys shadow clone to be maddys corpse?
maddys right eye was sacrificed for the timed izanagi and yet later on it made a rinnegan?
kaguya was a part of 10b which was sealed in her son and yet she managed to give birth to black zetsu just before 10bs body got sealed in the sealing stone and flied to the sky?
does black zetsu's memory serve him right? or was it also tampered a bit? 

i have to wait for the raw.


----------



## Sin3dd (Jun 18, 2014)

Chapter 681: Kaguya's Tears
As I said before, the Susanoo had no effect on Kaguya. Pointless.
Woau, Naruto & Sasuke look so cool with Black Zetsu implanted in them. Black Zetsu is draining chakra from them.
This chapter answered many questions and left many confused. Black Zetsu was a mystery from the beginning, the most mysterious from Akatsuki. Obito and Madara thought they knew everything about Zetsu, but not. They also thought he was under their control, but in fact they were controlled by Zetsu in order to fulfill his plan.
Hogoromo and Hashura sealed their own mother....and Kaguya is a part of the God Tree. We know Kaguya created the God Tree, in the beginning when the Sixth Paths Priest and his brother beat their mother Kaguya, she was the Shinju. Right?
Well, this Zetsu witnessed many battles...the battle with Hashirama VS. Madara (Madara lost), the battle with Sasuke VS. Naruto (Naruto lost) and many more. He has a lot of knowledge. I must say he is really EVIL. He even rewrote the Uchiha stone table wrote by Hogoromo, all this for war. He approached Kabuto just only to resurrect Madara to use Infinite Tsukuyomi and after that to invoke Kaguya to take over his body. Madara didn't know..

Also in this chapter, we got the story how Madara was able to survive the battle with Hashirama (he bite off a piece of flesh from Hashirama, he is a vampire, lol). Tobirama thought the body he had was the Real Madara, actually a clone. Probably, that's how he learned Resurrection techniques?!
Then it was only one Zetsu, but after the incident with Madara summoning the Gedou Mazou, White Zetsu was born accidentally. Nice product
I forgot, right now Sasuke is considered to be the only remaining Uchiha alive. With Madara and Obito presumed deceased. Some people say Obito he's dead, but Naruto will save him, just wait. As for Madara that's not the end for him...he will return.
Kaguya crying, why? She is evil, although she doesn't see that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2014)

takL said:


> i liked kaguyas tears.
> 
> but...
> our load ignoble believed maddys shadow clone to be maddys corpse?
> ...



How until you can get it?


----------



## Potato (Jun 18, 2014)

meh, the quality will never be "great" anymore, but the chapters have been getting better


----------



## takL (Jun 18, 2014)

also doesnt izanagi take senju power as well?
maddys canibal bite immediately worked  or maddy already had some senju power before he fought vote?



Gilgamesh said:


> How until you can get it?



at the latest, on monday  when the issue is available at shops. 
or when i see reliable spos...on friday perhaps.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 18, 2014)

takL said:


> also doesnt izanagi take senju power as well?
> maddys canibal bite immediately worked  or maddy already had some senju power before he fought vote?



Good point; Kishi's writing has gotten so sloppy, he's tripping over his own dick now.


----------



## slumpy (Jun 18, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Yeah, there were too many differences and there were things I liked better in each translation. An example how Kabuto was explained in MS but I preferred Tobirama in MP since that explains a lot about his character and makes sense.
> 
> Need that JP raw ASAP.
> 
> ...



I always prefer the MS translation, because in the longrun they always are being proved right. Example: They said that idra of someone else rewrote the tablet, and that is now confirmed. 


The thing is: MP mostly is more in favor of the uchiha and keeps things more indulgent, ( they give sasuke a better and cooler way of speech, etc) but MS is mostly more straight forward.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2014)

MS are awful

They change things just so it sounds funny and edgy and just confuse readers


----------



## Weapon (Jun 18, 2014)

slumpy said:


> I always prefer the MS translation, because in the longrun they always are being proved right. Example: They said that idra of someone else rewrote the tablet, and that is now confirmed.
> 
> 
> The thing is: MP mostly is more in favor of the uchiha and keeps things more indulgent, ( they give sasuke a better and cooler way of speech, etc) but MS is mostly more straight forward.




Yeah, the overall quality of MS is a lot nicer but most of the time MP has accurate translations. I guess we'll have to wait and see dude, it's been a few times already this year we've had to wait for another source to get confirmation.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 18, 2014)

What if...White Zetsu is the real mastermind?


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm confused, isn't Madara the one they are fighting now? Then who is talking throughout the chapter? What happened to Madara?!!?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 18, 2014)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> I'm confused, isn't Madara the one they are fighting now? Then who is talking throughout the chapter? What happened to Madara?!!?



Black Zetsu took over the vessel and then Kaguya-hime was reborn through it. So Black Zetsu is still there given the type of entity he is, and he is the one talking to Naruto and Sasuke as he's the entity being used to drain their chakra from Kaguya-hime.

Madara is either gone for good because of that process, or like I've been saying he Izanagi'd his ass out of there.


----------



## Cloudane (Jun 20, 2014)

YEESH 6_9

My head's spinning.

I just don't know any more, whether the whole of Naruto is a really clever, deep and elaborate story, or if Kishi has just making it up as he goes along in random bursts of WTF.  But this is one massive burst of WTF.  

Even the original Fullmetal Alchemist anime made more sense than this, and that went a bit bonkers towards the end too.


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What if...White Zetsu is the real mastermind?



Wouldn't surprise me at this point.


----------



## tkpirate (Jun 20, 2014)

Cloudane said:


> I just don't know any more, whether the whole of Naruto is a really clever, deep and elaborate story, or if Kishi has just making it up as he goes along in random bursts of WTF.



yeah the second part is right.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 21, 2014)

Mweh, just another chapter I don't try to make sense of.


----------

